# 4 th of July Fireworks



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well that time is upon us again. Time to celebrate Americas 240th Birthday.
So here is a good article to get you started Photographing Fireworks

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-photograph-fireworks/

Attached is one that was used for the Corpus Christi Business News 2 years ago

Have a Happy and Safe 4th of July


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome, I plan on attempting my first time of taking some firework pics this weekend


----------



## ChelleHart71 (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome nice colors!


----------

